# he has been murdered



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

hi all
just had some devasting news    that a friend has been murdered out in spain yesterday which was his 26th birthday he had been stabbed 4 times i have known him years god bless him 
REST IN PEACE DAN XX
LOVE FROM EVERYONE WHO KNEW YOU


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Caz - thats just awful news and such a huge shock.

I'm so so sorry

Love
Emma x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

that is awful news im so sorry 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

such shocking news  

Massive hugs  

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

What awful news, so sorry


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

caz


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG  what terrible news, you must be upset and in shock too.

Thinking of you hun


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh God, what terrible news Caz  

My prayer is.....
Those that have commited this dreadful crime are caught and brought to justice
 and   to all those effected by this news and knew Dan
Finally
Rest in Peace Dan  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

What a horrid thing to happen huge hugs to you and your friends family


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

im so sorry hunny  

nikki xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

and PRAYERS to you, your family and all Dan's friends.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

such horrid things happen  

thinking of Dans family + friends at this time

may they catch who did this + let them be brought to justice

RIP Dan

xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Glad they have caught them


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

glad they have got them, sneaky cowards now i hope justice is done

xxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope justice is done and the   get the sentence they deserve.


----------

